# Can Elves grow beards?



## Anamatar IV (Sep 7, 2002)

in the return of the knig the grey havens it said that cirdan had a long gray beard. Do any other elves have facial hair?


----------



## Diamond Took (Sep 8, 2002)

interesting question. I am afraid I do not know the answer but i'll stick around here until some tolkien-wizz enters.


----------



## fersganjh (Sep 8, 2002)

I don't think Cirdan was an Elf... Elves don't age, yet it says he looked old...


> As they came to the gates Círdan the Shipwright came forth to greet them. Very tall he was, and his beard was long, and he was grey and old, save that his eyes were keen as stars, and he looked at them and bowed, and said: 'All is now ready.'


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 8, 2002)

cirdan was most definetly an elf. He was given one of the original 3 rings but gave it to gandalf. Maybe the sea air did something for his skin.


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 8, 2002)

I wonder then if those Elves who do not have facial hair, were bereft of pubic hair also?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 8, 2002)

how do you know that they didnt have facial hair though? All elves care about are their thick and long hair


----------



## Dragonblade (Sep 8, 2002)

I am pretty sure that LotR elvish lore is the same as others but you may quote me if I am wrong, but elves do not have facial hair...other body hair I don't know about, and would prefer to keep it that way. But as far as I know, elves are not able to grow facial hair. Half-elves are a different story.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 8, 2002)

how about cirdan though? He was the original ring bearer and he has a long beard. did tolkien ever say elves never had facial hair? I can just imagine legolas shooting down orcs with a white goatee.


----------



## Chymaera (Sep 9, 2002)

I think that Cirdan was the only elf that was describes as having a beard, maybe he didn't like to shave. It could be one of those Wrightist fetishes, and for him being old you have to take into concideration that he is over 15,000 years old, well the last time I saw him he was.
One of the oldest elves not to see the two trees.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 9, 2002)

okay-my school library didnt have the sil today so i do not know what that means. I would think that 500 years is enough time to grow SOMETHING!


----------



## fersganjh (Sep 15, 2002)

wait... where does it say/or how do you know for sure that Círdan was one of the original three Ring-Bearers?


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Sep 15, 2002)

Cirdin gave his ring to Gandalf. 
I think is says it in rotk appendices but I could be wrong


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 15, 2002)

thats where it is. Its also in the silmarillion.


----------



## Cian (Sep 15, 2002)

Círdan was an Elf. Although it may have been a general characteristic of Elves to be beardless there is a note by Tolkien published in _Vinyar Tengwar_ that states Elves who had beards were usually in their Third Cycle of life (though Mahtan apparently had one earlier than usual).


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 15, 2002)

okay. Hmm. Now tell me. What exactly is a cycle of life?


----------



## Cian (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anamatar IV _
> *okay. Hmm. Now tell me. What exactly is a cycle of life? *



I dunno that exactly


----------



## Bombadillo (Sep 19, 2002)

I personally think (but i don't know for sure) that a life circle is completed when an elf returns from valinor back in the world, but i've never heard of an elf who was sent back more then once.....


----------

